# high pressure hydrant PRV



## cheyer (Nov 25, 2009)

I've been unable to locate a code or standard that would require PRV's for a 13D or 13 system with an on-site high pressure hydrant (<150 static). I have a very large residence that this happened to be missed originally, and we are trying to find something with teeth on it in order to get one installed.

Any thoughts/suggestions?

Thanks.

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## cda (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: high pressure hydrant PRV

You could require it per the max pressure  the pipe and heads are rated to??

I think 175 psi?

no flow test done for plan submital???

what does the sprinkler company say???


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 26, 2009)

Re: high pressure hydrant PRV

In 2010 Edition I believe it’s in:

Definition in Chapter 3 “Private Water Supply Piping Definitions”

Code text in 6.7, 8.16.1.2 and in acceptance testing provisions


----------

